# WTB Rainshadow SUR 1508F



## 4th Cliff (Nov 13, 2014)

looking for a blank to build before fall.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I've got 2.


----------



## 4th Cliff (Nov 13, 2014)

chriscustom said:


> I've got 2.


How Much? 
Thanks


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. I'll take 140.00 each. and a 1509 for 130.00 757-292-8737


----------



## 4th Cliff (Nov 13, 2014)

I will take both 1508. Thanks.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Should have read your message. Did you get my text?


----------

